# Newbie from Cape Coral, FL



## Tmrailtrain (May 15, 2021)

Congratulations! I'm anxious to see everyone's replies. I read about them multiple times a week, and there are so may different ways to rig. I've got one on order and am in the planning stages myself.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Congrats on your purchase! I also recently bought an LT25 that I'm redoing a little. Post some pics if you have a chance!
Dan


----------



## 239_LT25 (Jul 26, 2021)

It’s a 2020 with a Suzuki 30, still trying to decide if I want to go tiller or remote


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice rig!


----------



## Tmrailtrain (May 15, 2021)

Nice rig! Not sure what the cost would be to convert that to a tiller. Nice motor though. I was thinking I wanted a tiller mainly for simplicity. Also, I wanted to keep everything kind of open, although, I know they do have stick-steer options. Either way has it +/- 

Probably need someone with real experience with the LT25 to share that with you. I recently bought classic with tiller, and have begun to like it. I had flats skiff with hydraulic steering and wasn’t sure how I would like. So far with this small boat the tiller has been perfect for me. Only replaced two parts on the hydraulic steering in the 11 years I owned and a couple thousand hours, so reliability shouldn’t be discouraging.

The raptor style set-ups are sweet! You can rig those with stick steer also.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

239_LT25 said:


> It’s a 2020 with a Suzuki 30, still trying to decide if I want to go tiller or remote
> 
> View attachment 179517
> View attachment 179518


Sweet set up! A side console would be awesome but a tiller is nice and simple too. All depends on what your purpose is, that will define the way you want rig it. Either way, looks awesome and congrats!


----------



## 239_LT25 (Jul 26, 2021)

I’m looking for the most fishable setup, I was looking at the side consoles but was worried about running crooked when I’m solo.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Tiller all the way then with an extension handle so you can stand qnd drive. Ive owned 3 gheenoes in the past, all tiller.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Welcome! I'm new here too. Did you decide what routs you're going with on the setup?


----------



## 239_LT25 (Jul 26, 2021)

I think I’m going to stick with a remote setup since I have 90% of the rigging, now just trying to decide center or side console. Kinda leaning towards a center console for battery placement and weight distribution.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Agreed on center console. Those boats are so small that any shift in weight is noticed significantly. Good luck on your build.


----------



## 239_LT25 (Jul 26, 2021)

Almost done! Just need some batteries and a GPS.


----------



## Tmrailtrain (May 15, 2021)

Good job man! That thing is beautiful! 👍


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

I really like those raptor setups. Not mine but maybe something similar in the near future!


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Console is way cool


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

Console looks great


----------



## Atxsalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Welcome nice ride


----------

